# need help getting back to stock



## andyp505 (May 10, 2012)

I somehow lost my stock rom and want to get back to stock to get the 902 build. Is there a way to get stock without using a computer?


----------



## MEAT-RACK (Aug 15, 2011)

No. unless you made a backup of your stock rom. You can restore your backup through custom recovery.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andyp505 (May 10, 2012)

I don't have a backup of my stock rom so I guess I'm screwed.


----------



## ajonesma (Feb 29, 2012)

You should be able to use RSD Lite and flash the fast boot files of .902 or .901 and get back to complete stock. I've done it before but it's been a while.


----------

